# Never Got To



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I never got a chance to post on here about a title we received over Thanksgiving weekend!

Maddie had earned her Novice Jumpers back in November, FINALLY! I am so beyond glad we are done with that class. It only took a few years! : We also got a leg in Open Standard and both were first places! 

I'm hoping to trial her over my much needed Christmas break from college and I get to see her shining face when I return home in 4 days! 

Thanks to everyone on here for letting me post in the past and to now brag. LOL!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Aww congrats!! I hope you do well over your christmas break.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! Do you also have video to post?


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations! Maddie looks like she is flying.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go Maddie!!!

She looks great and I love the christmas colors on the bar; photoshop in a santa hat and you have holiday card for next year.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> Way to go Maddie!!!
> 
> She looks great and I love the christmas colors on the bar; photoshop in a santa hat and you have holiday card for next year.


LOL!!! I might just do that this year!  

I have planned to enter her in 1 or 2 agility trials while I'm home. 

Thanks everyone, and no Susan, I didn't bring the recorder along. Next time, for sure! She was flying that day!


----------

